# Шейно-грудной ОСХ или ВСД



## Svetlana33 (27 Июн 2016)

мрт шейного отдела-отмечается отклонение оси позвоночника вправо высота дисков иследуемой зоны сохранена сигналы от дисков с2-с6 неоднородно снижены по Т2 дорзальная медианная протрузия диска с6-с7 деформирующая передние отделы дурального мешка размером 0,2см определяеться небольшое выступание в просвет позвоночного канала межпозвоночных дисков с4-с6 до 0,1см Грыж дисков не выявлено.Просвет позвоночного канала не сужен,спиной мозг структурен,сигнал от него не изменен.Форма и размеры тел позвонков обычные,дистрофические изменения в телах позвонков не выражены.Заключение-картина начальных дегенеративных изменений шейного отдела позвоночника. Протрузия с6-с7. МРТ ГРУДНОГО ОТДЕЛА-На серии контрольных таммограм в двух проекциях кифоз сохранен. Высота диска ТH8-ТH9 и сигналы от него по Т2 снижены,высота и сигнала от остальных дисков сохранены. Дорзальная медиальная грыжа дискаТ8Т9 размером до 0,4см компремирующая передние отделы дурального мешка.Просвет позвоночного канала умеренно сужен на уровне грыжи диска сигнал от структур мозга не изменен. В теле ТH3 округлый участок сетчатой структуры,размером до 0,9см в диаметре-наиболее вероятно гемангиома. Заключение- грыжа дискаТ8Т9 .гемангиома Т3 МРТ ГОЛОВНОГО МОЗГА - Заключение-обьемных и очаговых поражений мозга не выявлено,Латеровентрикулоассиметрия D>S. Близкорасположенные сифоны ВСА.Открытый Валлизиев круг. ЭЛЕКТРОНЕЙРОМИОГРАММА-пРИ ПРОВЕДЕНИИ СТИМУЛЯЦИООННОЙ ЭНМГ ВЕРХНЫХ КОНЕЧНОСТЕЙ НАРУШЕНИЕ ПРОВОДИМОСТИ ПО ПЕРЕФЕРИЧЕСКИМ НЕРВАМ НЕ ВЫЯВЛЕНО. ПРИ ПРОВЕДЕНИИ ТКМС УЧИТЫВАЯ РАЗНИЦУ В ПОКАЗАТЕЛЯХ КОРЕШКОВОЙ ЗАДЕРЖКИ СПАВА-1,81МС,СЛЕВА-2,38МС,СЛЕДУЕТ ОТМЕТИТЬ КОСВЕННЫЕ ПРИЗНАКИ ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ПО ДВИГАТЕЛЬНОЙ КОРЕШКОВОЙ СИСТЕМЕ С6-С8 СЛЕВА. АНАЛИЗЫ В НОРМЕ,ЭКГ-НБПП Гиса,,имеются вегетативные нарушения в виде-жжения от плеч и до грудного отдела,по левой стороне,спазм мышц также слева,больше между плечом и шеей слева,тревожное состояние в виде внутренней дрожи в теле,особенно выражено когда спазм мышц,голова не болит,но с левой стороны бывает пульсирующая боль в области чуть выше левого виска,лечение было кетонал крем,кеторол в таблетках при болях,и медокалм при спазмах но это все помогает лишь на несколько часов,спазмы происходят приступами те То зажмет,то отпускает. также тянет трапеции взади больше выражено слева,и между лопаток слева в одной точке будто приливы какие то происходят если округлить спину,возможно тригГерная точка чуть левее от позвоночника между ребер будто,небольшое онемение в той же области,хруст в верхней части спины и шеи.Требуеться ли операция,т,к боли изо дня в день не проходящие,в течении уже более 3 лет,помоему все только прогрессирует,очень печет и жжгет слева между шеей и плечом,отдает в голову также слева жгучей болью и под лопатку слеваОчно дважды обращались к нейрохирургу,который отправил на консервативное лечение и сказал пока тебя не принесут или не приползешь ничего делать не буду,это состояние мне уже на психику давит,именно эта жгучая боль,словно жилы там тянет в шее и хрустит ,что посоветуете.?


----------



## djsasha (27 Июн 2016)

У меня похожие симптомы, только есть проьрузии 3 в шее, в груди есть протрузия 3.1мм. Комок в горле достал, тянет тоже лоптку левую, триггерные точки отдают в позвоночник когда нажимаешь на них.но это после того, как я сел в маршрутку и меня продуло.


----------



## Svetlana33 (27 Июн 2016)

djsasha написал(а):


> У меня похожие симптомы, только есть проьрузии 3 в шее, в груди есть протрузия 3.1мм. Комок в горле достал, тянет тоже лоптку левую, триггерные точки отдают в позвоночник когда нажимаешь на них.но это после того, как я сел в маршрутку и меня продуло.


чем спасаетесь?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июн 2016)

ВСД


----------



## Svetlana33 (28 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ВСД


Здравствуйте доктор.Но почему же эта всд(набор симптомов)это даже не болезнь,не поддаеться ллечению,проходили лечение в клинике неврозов год назад ,с чем я к ним пришла с тем и ушла (с болями)единственное только наверное тревога ушла и страх....в вот мышцы слева как зависли в одной поре так и не расслабляться,может миофисцальный синдром меня мучает(бывает ли он односторонний?)невропатолог утверждает что он и есть виновник моих страданий и назначает Мидокалм и массаж....


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Июн 2016)

ВСД - это симптомокомплекс , а не болезнь. Некоторые терапевты и неврологи, которые не в состоянии установить диагноз, придумывают "ВСД" и "НЦД", "энцефалопатию" и т.д.
Желательно попасть на приём к мануальному терапевту, который умеет работать с мышцами. Врач проведёт тщательную мышечную диагностику, выявит спазмированные мышцы и восстановит их  нормальный тонус.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Июн 2016)

ВСД. И клонечно миофасциальный синдром. Если тревога и страхи прошли, то и не акцентируйтесь на этом. Лечим неврологические прлявления остеохондроза.


----------



## Svetlana33 (28 Июн 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> ВСД - это симтомокомплекс , а не болезнь. Некоторые терпевты и неврологи, которые не в состоянии установить диагноз, придумывают "ВСД" и "НЦД", "энцефалопатию" и т.д.
> Желательно попасть на приём к мануальному терапевту, который умеет работать с мышцами. Врач проведёт тщательную мышечную диагностику, выявит спазмированые мышцы и восстановит их  нормальный тонус.


Спасибо ....Есть у нас один доктор но я не уверена что он опытный ,опять ссылаться будет на всд и выпишет дипресанты от которых в зомби превращаещься(хуже от них)отупение какое то и все радости жизни теряются.....Может в Москве порекомендуете специалиста который умеет мышцами заниматься,я готова туда даже приехать,а то в нашей деревне так и загнешься тут от несуществующих диагнозов ,всем наплевать,тока отфутболивают от врача к врачу


----------



## djsasha (28 Июн 2016)

Svetlana33 написал(а):


> чем спасаетесь?


Уже не знаю и чем спасаться. У меня непонятные еще прострелы в пах. Врачи не знают причину, назначают альгерику. пить ее не хочу- наркоманом становиться тоже желания нет.


----------



## Svetlana33 (29 Июн 2016)

djsasha написал(а):


> Уже не знаю и чем спасаться. У меня непонятные еще прострелы в пах. Врачи не знают причину, назначают альгерику. пить ее не хочу- наркоманом становиться тоже желания нет.


А к остеопату не хотите обратиться?Может где нерв зажало


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2016)

Svetlana33 написал(а):


> А к остеопату не хотите обратиться?Может где нерв зажало


А остеопаты "освобождают" нервы?
Это на каком сайте написано?


djsasha написал(а):


> Уже не знаю и чем спасаться. У меня непонятные еще прострелы в пах. Врачи не знают причину, назначают альгерику. пить ее не хочу- наркоманом становиться тоже желания нет.


В жалобах это не описано.
Попробуйте ещё раз изложить, что, где и как беспокоит?


----------



## djsasha (29 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А остеопаты "освобождают" нервы?
> 
> В жалобах это не описано.
> Попробуйте ещё раз изложить, что, где и как беспокоит?


Шея болит перидочески, покалваающие боли в руки, под лопатками тоже как бы нерв задевает, при болях жуткий ком в горле. Я уже пончл, что это от шеи, ибо когда перестает болеть спина-комок пропадает. Мышцы шеи в гипертонусе постоянно, может от этого и боль? На счет прострелов- я это описал уже в своей теме.


----------



## Svetlana33 (29 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А остеопаты "освобождают" нервы?
> Это на каком сайте написано?
> 
> В жалобах это не описано.
> Попробуйте ещё раз изложить, что, где и как беспокоит?


Ну остеопаты в более щадящем режиме работают как пишет народ))я конечно не обращалась ,ничего не могу сказать...а нервы смотря где зажало,в мышечной ткани или в позвоночнике,соответственно и лечение будет для каждого случая своё....Я конечно не специалист)просто эт моё предположение.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2016)

Svetlana33 написал(а):


> Ну остеопаты в более щадящем режиме работают как пишет народ))я конечно не обращалась ,ничего не могу сказать...а нервы смотря где зажало,в мышечной ткани или в позвоночнике,соответственно и лечение будет для каждого случая своё....Я конечно не специалист)просто эт моё предположение.


Остеопат лечащий туннельный синдром? Остеопат даже диагноз ставить не может. Он не может вести Первичного приёма. Остеопатическое заключение. Остеопатические техники.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Июн 2016)

Если есть возможность приехать в Москву, то можете обратиться и к Фёдору Петровичу Ступину, и к Андрею Иосифовичу Рудковскому (AIR).


----------



## Svetlana33 (29 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Остеопат лечащий туннельный синдром? Остеопат даже диагноз ставить не может. Он не может вести Первичного приёма. Остеопатическое заключение. Остеопатические техники.


А что такое туннельный симптом?Это ни когда нерв зажимает определённой группой мышц?В этом я просто мало чего знаю)...Ну остеопат да,работа руками(вообще как можно определить страдающий орган)это мне не понятно,ладно там кости ,позвонки суставы...но некоторые мануалные терапевты именуют себя ими


Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Если есть возможность приехать в Москву, то можете обратиться и к Фёдору Петровичу Ступину, и к Андрею Иосифовичу Рудковскому (AIR).


Спасибо большое....у Андрея Иосифовича уже взяла контакты....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2016)

Мануальный терапевт может вести первичный приём, ставить диагноз и лечить от мануальной терапии до блокад.
Остеопат, не может. Может быть невролог, хирург, ортопед, тот же мануальный терапевт - владеющий  остеопатическими приемами. А остеопат по новому положению, как физиотерапевт теперь работает, только по направлению других врачей.
Почитайте про туннельный синдром локтевого нерва.


----------



## Svetlana33 (29 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мануальный терапевт может вести первичный приём, ставить диагноз и лечить от мануальной терапии до блокад.
> Остеопат, не может. Может быть невролог, хирург, ортопед, тот же мануальный терапевт - владеющий остеопатическими приемами. А остеопат по новому положению, как физиотерапевт теперь работает, только по направлению других врачей.
> Почитайте про туннельный синдром локтевого нерва.


Прочитала тему....Скажите а если руку покалывает от плеча и до сгибание кисти по внешней стороне это мышечные проделки или от шеи чем то иннервируеться. Может корешком каким?



djsasha написал(а):


> Шея болит перидочески, покалваающие боли в руки, под лопатками тоже как бы нерв задевает, при болях жуткий ком в горле. Я уже пончл, что это от шеи, ибо когда перестает болеть спина-комок пропадает. Мышцы шеи в гипертонусе постоянно, может от этого и боль? На счет прострелов- я это описал уже в своей теме.


у меня этот тонус мышц с левой стороны от шеи до самой лопатки даже пол головы чувство жжения покалывания и на фоне этого спазма присутствует внутренняя дрожь во всем теле-очень неприятное чувство наверное это мышечная дрожь склоняюсь к такому выводу....так же слева в горле при спазме появляеться этот комок проходит я заметила если тонус трапеции снижен очень стала метеозависимой перед дождем все обостряеться но стоит пойти дождю и как то легче становиться спазм меньше-так думаю это уже всд.И вот хожу так 4 год уже день живу/три помираю а то и неделями.очень тяжело работать в таком куматозном состоянии ...но лучше двигаться -так намного легче чем вот я сейчас сижу в отпуске и у меня опять все обострилось дипресняк какой то накрывает от того что я думаю о своем самочувствии


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2016)

Явно миофасциальный синдром, ну и эмоции.


----------



## Svetlana33 (29 Июн 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Явно миофасциальный синдром, ну и эмоции.


Тогда получаеться у меня две проблеммы это позвоночник и невроз? Невроз наверное вторичен на фоне болей, или наоборот? Просто вспоминая события 3 лет давности это все началось сначало я убрала спираль вмс, отсутствие нмц 3 месяца, дальше меня накрывает вегитативный криз, потом я ложусь в гиникологию с какой то дисминореей -делают мне диагностическое выскабливание полипа - и только потом появляеться в одной точке боль грудного отдела и с течением времени симптомы нарастали что то уходило что то приходило новое - могло ли быть это все спровоцировано каким нито гормональным сбоем или же это все просто так уж выпало случайно?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Июн 2016)

У некоторых людей, к сожалению, при наличии соматического заболевания возникает психоэмоциональное расстройство (невроз) 
И наоборот, наличие невроза может стать причиной развития соматического заболевания.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2016)

По описанному так эмоции первичны.


----------



## Svetlana33 (29 Июн 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> У некоторых людей, к сожалению, при наличии соматического заболевания возникает психоэмоциональное расстройство (невроз)
> И наоборот, наличие невроза может стать причиной развития соматического заболевания.


согласна с вами.....но вот хотелось бы по поводу невроза -как сказал один доктор психотерапевт нсли уйдет тревога то и мышечное напряжение уйдет.....почему же я пролечив в клинике неврозов эту всд не ощутила никакой разницы никуда у меня не делся этот спазм тока тревога и страх ушли.значит дело  в остеохандрозе и лечить мне надо .....позвоночник а не голову....нвпс релаксанты и тд стандарная схема от хандроза пусть кратковременна но она помогает.....хотя и глицын тоже помогает пусть и слабенько но жжение снимает в руках.....может лечить надо все обе в совокупности проблеммы и психику и спину?.не понятно тут что первично что вторично



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> По описанному так эмоции первичны.


я бы уж не сказала что я по жизни эмоциональный человек.....обычно с эмоциями я один на один внутри их подавляю в себе.....знаю читала что любая эмоция записываеться в тело  что так делать нельзя и нужно обязательно высказаться и тд....но вот такой я чел скромный стеснительный
 и ничего не могу с этим поделать....
так же и мануальный терапевт мне сказал что с детства все копилось копилось эти эмоциии и потом когда сосуд переполнен он должен же во что то вылиться ну вот и вылилось мне все в паническую атаку спазм мышц стягивание позвонков и как итог протрузиии.....

диагнозов было очень много....это и шох и шгх и вертеброгенная радикулопатия и невроз и всд и мбс и корешковые боли и астено невротический синдром и нейромышечный симптом на фоне шох... врачи запутали меня в диагнозах.....

а вот писала кинезиологам цитирую ответ их-
Скорее всего причина спазмированной мышцы находится в другом регионе опорно-двигательной системы. Это компенсаторный спазм.

Чтобы выявить причину, необходимао очная консультация с проведением функционального кинезиологического осмотра.........Сколько врачей столько и мнений .....ЕСЛИ ЭТО КОМПЕНСАТОРНЫЙ СПАЗМ ТРАПЕЦИИ ТОГДА САМА ПРОБЛЕММА ЛЕЖИТ В ГРУДНОМ ОТДЕЛЕ ФУНКЦИОНАЛЬНЫЙ МЫШЕЧНЫЙ БЛОК НА УРОВНЕTH8-9....ЧТО ВЫ СКАЖИТЕ ПО ЭТОМУ ПОВОДУ


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Июн 2016)

Кинезиологи и не такое напишут! Не забивайте голову глупостями. Сейчас лучше сосредоточиться на скорейшей поездке в Москву, где вам обязательно помогут.


----------



## Svetlana33 (1 Июл 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Явно миофасциальный синдром, ну и эмоции.


тема вот тут моя.....


----------



## Svetlana33 (12 Июл 2016)

Здравствуйте.Наверное начну с того что на данный момент меня беспокоит левосторонняя боль тянущая при наклоне головы к груди такое ощущение что заблокировалось там где шея в грудной отдел переходит на уровне 7позвонка примерно, так же отмечаеться хруст Во всем верхнем плечевом поясе и грудной отдел, если плечи потянуть вниз то трапеции натягиваються или же они укорочены, так же хруст в шее при наклонах в стороны,какое то легкое покалывание в левой руке по верхней поверхности руки, так же бывает какая то внутренняя дрожжь или вибрация при выраженном спазме мышц (левая трапеция),по мрт шейного отдела 2года назад протрузия с6_7 0,2мм,в этом году пересдавала в феврале месяце имееться диск появилась ещё с4-5 0,2мм,в грудном отделе есть грыжаth8-9 0,4мм(на осмотре мануального терапевта сказал там функциональный мышечный блок)при наклоне в стороны корпусом ограничено движение вправо Тоесть чувствуется скованность там.....лечение приносит лишь временный результат а то и вобще не помогает,я уже незнаю чем себе помоч ,делала упражнения доктора Алексеева на расслабление трапеции ощутимый результат есть но он не долгий,невропатолог утверждает что мои страдания это миофисцальный болевой синдром,тогда как избавиться от него это ж надо Выкл тригерные точки и выписывает один лишь Мидокалм от которого не легче....Может Вы что посоветуете?массаж,мануальный терапевт(у которого я была ,только он не взялся лечить пока па буйствовали)или упражнениями какими стоит попробовать.....Так же прилагаю обследования которые проходила


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Июл 2016)

К отказавшему Вам в лечении под надуманным предлогом мануальному терапевту больше не обращайтесь.
Данные МРТ вполне удовлетворительные. Выпячивание МПД до 2мм является нормой.
Спокойно дождитесь поездки в Москву.


----------



## Svetlana33 (12 Июл 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> К отказавшему Вам в лечении под надуманным предлогом мануальному терапевту больше не обращайтесь.
> Данные МРТ вполне удовлетворительные. Выпячивание МПД до 2мм является нормой.
> Спокойно дождитесь поездки в Москву.


Спасибо За ответ...поездку жду с нетерпением...можно ли сейчас пропить ксефокам он вроде снижает боль (сейчас просто обострилось )со вчерашнего дня об плохом известии(понервничала)

*Владимир Воротынцев*, вот по поводу энмг это мышечный спазм раздражает корешки слева или протрузия с6_7 и возможен ли отек коорешка из за этого


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Июл 2016)

Протрузия никакого влияния на Ваш корешок не оказывает. Проблема в мышцах.
В связи с наличием умеренно выраженного болевого синдрома показан приём НПВС (лучше препараты Нимесулида, Мелоксикама, коксибы) и миорелаксантов (Мидокалм). Внутрь.


----------



## Svetlana33 (27 Июл 2016)

здравствуйте доктор Ступин беспокоит левая сторона где шея в грудной отдел входит левая трапеция ...будто там что то воспалилось, жгет и затылок какой то тяжелый...узнала анализы крови общего гемоглобин 124. соэ5 и немного повышенны лейкоцыты -это говорит об воспалительном процессе?или что это ?обострение после массажа ?возникло вчера вечером жжжгло затылок. выпила медокалм 50 мг жжение немного спало ,сегодня как то боязно идти на сеанс хотя массажировал только грудной отдел около позвонков...может надо пропить каких нито нвпс....невропатолог сегодня не приняла сказала ей некогда....наверное потому что я ей уже надоела....а к бесплатному очередь чуть ли не на 2 недели вперед


----------



## илья1980 (18 Авг 2016)

сначало осх потом всд проверенно на море срочно только там где нет туриков


----------



## Svetlana33 (18 Авг 2016)

илья1980 написал(а):


> сначало осх потом всд проверенно на море срочно только там где нет туриков


Понятно что осх...в шее раздражает корешок тем самым травмируется психическое состояние. и тряска внутри и все прелести всд вылазиют...Нужно как то мышцы проработать дисбаланс убрать...


----------



## Svetlana33 (20 Авг 2016)

Здравствуйте...в связи с обострением обращаюсь к Вам за помощью...а именно беспокоят такие симптомы как слева в шейно-грудном переходе небольшое жжение,рези(в трапеции)которые спускаються вдоль позвоночника к уровню  лопатки,к вечеру появляется какой то насморк(прозрачная слизь как вода)слезяться глаза и в уголках чешуться длиться это примерно с 9вечера до 12ночи,днём в глазах ниточки какие то плавают либо точки не постоянно,мелкая дрожь внутри на фоне спазма мышц это вот всё от остеохандроза или это всд,выпила Мидокалм50мг и кетанов немного полегчало...почему так часто обострение?нет ремиссии стойкой от лечения ,может это что другое?невропатолог ставит корешковые боли и мышечно-тонический синдром


----------



## Svetlana33 (4 Сен 2016)

Добрый день,имею шейный осх с минимальными протрузиями,сегодня болит возле уха словно заморозку мне туда вкололи до левого виска,а если за ухом чуть кожу натянуть током простреливает в ухо...чувствуется как отек или воспаление или спазм стоит ,скажите это тот же хандроз обострение? на невроз(всд) вроде не похоже..что предпринять

Может есть такие кто сталкивался с этим?


----------



## Svetlana33 (9 Окт 2016)

Здравствуйте...режущая боль с левой стороны которая даже левый плечевой сустав вокруг охватывает ,где то внутри.как будто мышцы натянуты как струны ,это всё тот же миофасциальный симптом?или что это такое?мидокалм вобще на это никак не действует да и обезболивающее не купирует эту режуще жгучую боль разлитую(

Единственное что на время спасает это мазь дип релиф или меновазин (с ментолом)


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Окт 2016)

Что же Вы так мучаете себя , Светлана? Давно уже собирались в Москву съездить, но так и не доехали..


----------



## Viktoria0502 (9 Окт 2016)

*Svetlana33*,
Еще долобене гель помогает и пластырь версатис.
Мне с аналогичными симтомами помогает феназепам.Посоветуйтесь с врачом.


----------



## Svetlana33 (10 Окт 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Что же Вы так мучаете себя , Светлана? Давно уже собирались в Москву съездить, но так и не доехали..


Работа пока не отпускает,да и финансово я пока не готова чтоб ехать...с пустыми карманами там явно делать нечего)..Жду лучших времен)


Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> *Svetlana33*,
> Еще долобене гель помогает и пластырь версатис.
> Мне с аналогичными симтомами помогает феназепам.Посоветуйтесь с врачом.


Феназипам мне при приступах па прописывали и то экстренно,я не думаю что это то лечение которое нужно...па прошли сами по себе года как1,5назад,а вот шея ну никак не поддается,как заклинило там(


----------



## горошек (10 Окт 2016)

С феназепамом осторожнее. Как разовый препарат он очень хорош. Но привыкание вызывает действительно быстро и слезть с него бывает труднее, чем вылечиться от болезни.


----------



## Svetlana33 (10 Окт 2016)

горошек написал(а):


> С феназепамом осторожнее. Как разовый препарат он очень хорош. Но привыкание вызывает действительно быстро и слезть с него бывает труднее, чем вылечиться от болезни.


Он мне вообще не подходит по-моему(ни экстренно ни так....меня от него тошнит и мутит хуже чем от самого хандроза


----------



## горошек (10 Окт 2016)

Svetlana33 написал(а):


> Он мне вообще не подходит по-моему(ни экстренно ни так....меня от него тошнит и мутит хуже чем от самого хандроза


Всё индивидуально.


----------



## Svetlana33 (10 Окт 2016)

Это точно)


----------



## Svetlana33 (1 Янв 2017)

здравствуйте....с новым годом всех...Обращаюсь к вам за помощью тк нет терпения  уже..Жалобы на данный момент такие сильная  жгучая боль в шее между шеей и плечом чувство отечности воспаления и спазма трапеции все это отдает вдоль позвоночника в область под  левую лопатку тянущая боль жгуче-режущая все это сопровождается дискомфортом в груди..так же присутствует температура 37.1 ..из медикаментозного лечения мидокалм  ксефокам  аэртал дип релиф и успокоительные никак не воздействуют на это.в течении 4 лет изо дня в день это все продолжается все хуже и хуже только.. по данным мрт имею протрузии с 6-7 с 4-5 0.2 мм грыжа грудного отдела th8-9 0/4 мм по энмг косвенное замедление по двигательным корешкам с6-8.....


----------



## Svetlana33 (17 Мар 2017)

Посмотрите пожалуста мои снимки....на данный момент беспокоит жгучая боль в грудном и шейном отделе слева....от консервативного лечения нет никакого толку.....


----------



## La murr (17 Мар 2017)

@Svetlana33, оставьте в профилях врачей ссылку на пост со свежими снимками.


----------



## Ольга 0908 (24 Мар 2017)

Светлана,тоже много лет мучаюсь как и вы,нервы на пределе. вы лежали в какой нибудь клинике? результаты были?

https://www.medhouse.ru/posts/310969/ вот моя тема


----------



## Svetlana33 (24 Мар 2017)

Здравствуйте Ольга за4года чем только не лечилась даже в клинике неврозов лежала во время панических атак ,с тревогой помогли там справиться а вот со спиной изменений никаких не было....сейчас с января обострение со всеми всд симптомами пролежала на дневном стационаре и толку процентов на10может легче было..далее обратилась к остеопату правда после его манипуляций полегчало а потом опять обострение ,неделю провалялась с астенией и отечными мышцами переусердствовали наверное...сейчас более менее терпимо полегче стало но немного тянет левую трапецию и болит так же под лопаткой ...препаратов никаких пока не принимаю делаю потихоньку упражнения лежа на плечевой пояс


----------



## Тигги (24 Мар 2017)

@Svetlana33, у меня были симптомы похожие на Ваши, жжение в мышцах трапеции, мучилась года два. Ставили блокады ГК, ВТЭС по Герасимову и УВТ.  Прошло(тьфу!тьфу!тьфу!), осталось ощущение стянутости в мышцах, иногда распирание между лопаткой и позвоночником, лечусь дальше.


----------



## Ольга 0908 (25 Мар 2017)

Тигги,а у вас тоже протрузии или грыжи в грудном отделе?


----------



## Ольга 0908 (25 Мар 2017)

Светлана, а что думаете на счет беременности?детей уменя еще нет,но очень хочу,а стакими симптомами боюсь беременеть,вдруг совсем плохо будет на поздних сроках.


----------



## Тигги (25 Мар 2017)

Ольга 0908 написал(а):


> Тигги,а у вас тоже протрузии или грыжи в грудном отделе?


 Жжение в мышцах, они и есть источник боли, лечила и лечу мышцы.


----------



## La murr (25 Мар 2017)

@Ольга 0908, своей темы у Тигги нет, задайте ей интересующие Вас вопросы в переписке, например.


----------



## Svetlana33 (25 Мар 2017)

Ольга 0908 написал(а):


> Светлана, а что думаете на счет беременности?детей уменя еще нет,но очень хочу,а стакими симптомами боюсь беременеть,вдруг совсем плохо будет на поздних сроках.


У меня уже есть ребенок 10лет...пока на второго не решаюсь...сначало подлечиться надо а уж потом ....а так ненадо бояться все пройдет,люди и на инвалидной коляске рожают и ничего


Тигги написал(а):


> @Svetlana33, у меня были симптомы похожие на Ваши, жжение в мышцах трапеции, мучилась года два. Ставили блокады ГК, ВТЭС по Герасимову и УВТ.  Прошло(тьфу!тьфу!тьфу!), осталось ощущение стянутости в мышцах, иногда распирание между лопаткой и позвоночником, лечусь дальше.


Тоже пока жжение утихло а теперь мышцу в порядок как то надо привести тянет укорочение наверное ..тигги а чем сейчас лечите?я пока только пытаюсь упражнениями как то справиться но пока результатов нет


----------



## Ольга 0908 (25 Мар 2017)

Светлана,а вы сдавали анализы на герпес 1 и 2 типа?


----------



## Svetlana33 (25 Мар 2017)

Нет еще не сдавала,никак не соберусь до области доехать....но думаю он есть практически у всех,потому как были раньше высыпания только щас он активный или нет незнаю


----------



## Ольга 0908 (25 Мар 2017)

https://www.medhouse.ru/posts/278779/ прочтите вот эту тему,меня заинтересовала. вдруг у нас тоже причина болей герпес.в понедельник пойду сдавать анализы.


----------



## Svetlana33 (25 Мар 2017)

И такое не исключено...оль а по мрт у вас что?


----------



## Ольга 0908 (25 Мар 2017)

по мрт в грудном отделе грыжи диска  до 0,3 см Т6-Т9,как я поняла это протрузии еще. Как пишут многие врачи форума,что 0,2 см это норма,то думаю вряд ли они могут давать такие боли в течение нескольких лет. у вас постоянные боли?

Тигги ,подскажите пожалуйста ,после посещения костоправа через сколько времени вы стали заниматься гимнастикой? через сколько можно?

Светлана,а на следующий день после принятия алкоголя у вас не обостряются приступы? если конечно вы употребляете спиртные напитки)


----------



## Svetlana33 (25 Мар 2017)

Ольга 0908 написал(а):


> по мрт в грудном отделе грыжи диска  до 0,3 см Т6-Т9,как я поняла это протрузии еще. Как пишут многие врачи форума,что 0,2 см это норма,то думаю вряд ли они могут давать такие боли в течение нескольких лет. у вас постоянные боли?


4года постоянной боли...а в последние2еще и шея подключилась левая трапеция тянет


Ольга 0908 написал(а):


> Светлана,а на следующий день после принятия алкоголя у вас не обостряются приступы? если конечно вы употребляете спиртные напитки)


С приходом этой болячки честно я уже забыла что такое алкаголь даже по праздникам не употребляю


----------



## Svetlana33 (1 Авг 2017)

Давно не писала уже... Сколько может стоять воспаление и отечность и боли слева вдоль позвоночника... Невролог мне лечит эмоции не взирая на жалобы воспаления... Помимо этого имеется общая слабость, темпер37, в жар кидает пол спины и шеи слева.


----------



## Тигги (2 Авг 2017)

Svetlana33 написал(а):


> 4года постоянной боли... и шея подключилась левая трапеция тянет


Мириться с болью - нельзя. Светлана, нужно корректировать, иначе жизнь не жизнь. 


Svetlana33 написал(а):


> Дорзальная медиальная грыжа дискаТ8Т9 размером до 0,4см компремирующая передние отделы дурального мешка. Просвет позвоночного канала умеренно сужен на уровне грыжи диска сигнал от структур мозга не изменен





Svetlana33 написал(а):


> Сколько может стоять воспаление и отечность и боли слева вдоль позвоночника...


Как Вас лечат? Блокады Вам не предлагали? ВТЭС по Герасимову? УВТ?


----------



## Svetlana33 (2 Авг 2017)

Никак не лечат... Выписывают фенибут или настойку пиона иди мол успокойся Это эмоции твои... В основном приходиться самолечением заниматься пить нвпс мидокалм... А болит то в немоготу уже... Щас хочу направление к нейрохирургу выпросить... Может добьюсь в области полечиться..


----------



## Тигги (2 Авг 2017)

@Svetlana33, скажите врачу, что пропили настойку пиона - не помогло ((
Блокады у вас не делают? Физиотерапия?


----------



## Svetlana33 (2 Авг 2017)

Говорила я ей что как бы я не успокаивала себя от боли это не помогает... Блокады не делают у нас вот с этой целью и беру направление к нейрохирургу в область... Физио отходила магнитотерапию никакого толка... Раздирает прям как нарыв какой то наверняка воспаление это (

Терпение тоже уже на пределе (психануть уже охота что она не слышит мои жалобы... Только смееться как дурочка.. Иной раз уже даже сомневаешься в её адекватности


----------



## Тигги (2 Авг 2017)

Svetlana33 написал(а):


> Раздирает прям как нарыв какой то наверняка воспаление это (


 Под лопаткой?


Svetlana33 написал(а):


> Физио отходила магнитотерапию никакого толка...


 И неудивительно. Больше ничего нет?


Svetlana33 написал(а):


> Терпение тоже уже на пределе (психануть уже охота что она не слышит мои жалобы...


У Вас там один невролог?


----------



## Svetlana33 (2 Авг 2017)

Под лопаткой не так сильно как сзади шеи прям вдоль позвоночника от нижних шейных до лопатки слева... На массаж ходила с него хуже, к мануалу ездила после него две недели встать не смогла такая отечность наросла вместе с дикой слабостью, теперь что то побаиваюсь... Есть ещё невролог в бесплатной поликлинике но та вобще мне сказала я Незнаю что с вами это когда я на дневном лежала у нее, к ней не вижу смыла идти


----------



## Тигги (2 Авг 2017)

Svetlana33 написал(а):


> Под лопаткой не так сильно как сзади шеи прям вдоль позвоночника от нижних шейных до лопатки слева.


Грыжа у Вас ниже Т8Т9, скорей всего, она не причина Вашей боли... Имхо
Болит как? Жжение? В покое боли нет?


----------



## Svetlana33 (2 Авг 2017)

@Тигги, болит ноюще раздирающе как то, похоже на нарыв который охота прям вскрыть... Что то уже даже грешу на гемангиому в 3 грудном она 0,9см как раз это место и болит или ошибаюсь (может от шеи чего в тех корешках жмет и отдает туда вобщем Не знаю думается всякое уже... Болит весь день... К 12 ночи успокаивается и ночью не беспокоит не знаю с чем это связывается может кровообращение ночью снижаеться или нс отдыхает


----------



## Тигги (2 Авг 2017)

Svetlana33 написал(а):


> Что то уже даже грешу на гемангиому в 3грудном она0,9см как раз это место и болит или ошибаюсь


 Вы не отслеживали динамику роста? МРТ грудного один раз делали? Если гемангиома не является агрессивной, то и не должна давать клиническую симптоматику.


----------



## Svetlana33 (2 Авг 2017)

Два года подряд делала динамика не менялась... Прошло2,5года в ближайшее время уже подумываю ехать опять может что и изменилось там


----------



## Тигги (2 Авг 2017)

@Svetlana33, массаж этой зоны, манипуляции МТ и физиотерапия противопоказаны. У меня тоже гемангиома, я делала физиотерапию всякую и много, т. К. Болело сильно.
Света, мне помогло УВТ и блокады, но все ведь индивидуально...


----------



## Ольга 0908 (5 Сен 2017)

Привет, Свет. Как твои дела?


----------

